

Sales Guy Looking for Technical Co-Founder - kylex

Just an idea I had for a sentiment value analytics program.<p>How do I go about finding a Technical Co-Founder for my idea? 
I know this is a very genreal question but I hope to get some valuable insight.<p>Thank you!
======
hashtree
The other comments are solid, and this is one of those questions whose answer
probably won't help much in solving your problem (due to its nature, not for a
lack of good answers). However, I can offer you some time and insight if you
want a technical person in the ML/NLP domain to bounce your ideas off of
before you get too far into it. Contact information is on my profile, if you
so wish.

~~~
kylex
Thank you I will definitely be in contact. Thank you!

------
phantom_oracle
This also:

[http://founderdating.com/](http://founderdating.com/)

Whenever this gets asked, someone always mentions the YC concept of how to
find a co-founder.

It should really be:

\- Someone you know \- Someone you've possibly worked with \- Someone you may
even consider a friend

Check more on the PG/YC blogs for more info on this.

~~~
kylex
I definitely agree with this model, and before i work with anyone I would
definitely have to do some befriending. The only problem, none of my friends
have a passion for business, or have the technical skills for it.

I really appreciate your input.

------
llama052
This might be what you're looking for..

[https://www.cofounderslab.com/](https://www.cofounderslab.com/)

~~~
kylex
Thank you so much!

------
brudgers
Instrument your passion for making your idea real. Write some code. Start with
tests.

------
tobylane
What's your idea?

~~~
kylex
In short form- an analytics software that analyzes what people are saying and
the meaning. yes, i know there many variables and algorithms and it will never
be 100% AND there is a way to monitize the data

~~~
Someone1234
Gathering what people are saying is relatively easy. Figuring out the meaning
accurately is extremely difficult, and as you add longer text the difficulty
grows.

Something like Siri wasn't developed in a void, the technology behind it took
quite a long time, with many millions of dollars, and that is only aimed at
"understanding" short sentences.

What you're asking for might cost a pretty penny to develop, it isn't just a
"one guy in a basement for a long weekend" type of concept, it is a
legitimately hard Computer Science problem with no easy outs.

If you were able to scan social media and extract WHAT people are talking
about then it is definitely a monetizable idea. However from zero through to
profit is a very long ride.

Maybe contact the NSA and try to negotiate re-using their in-house technology?

~~~
kylex
I really appreciate the lengthy response, it really means a lot and it helps a
lot getting insight from the tech world. It definitely is not an easy thing to
do, but then what is right?

I have found some open source algorithms that claim to have a decent amount of
accuracy, though decent isn't enough it may be a start. What is your opinion?

Going as far as contacting the NSA, I don't know how willing they are in
sharing their technology. I know they do work with private corporations which
benefit both parties, I guess it would be worth a shot. That would be an
interesting approach.

How long do you think it would take to build something like this? Even if we
could just get sentiment values ie. Positive / neutral / Negative comments,
that would be a great start and I believe much simpler.

~~~
soneca
I do have good advice on how to find a tech co-founder, but this is the hard
kind of idea for you to start as a non-tech. You would need a top level
engineer on a niche domain. If he/she decide to do it, the tech challenge
would be so much harder than the non-tech challenge, that he/she wouldn't need
you at all as a co-founder.

I think you should pursue more a not so high tech dependant idea, like:
Airbnb, Groupon, Yelp, this sort of thing.

This might apply to you: [http://xkcd.com/1425/](http://xkcd.com/1425/)

EDIT: I think the NSA part was just a joke.

------
iqonik
Where are you based?

~~~
kylex
Canada, Ontario Toronto :)

